# 2005 Kona Shred or 2004 Kona Scrap



## FR_RIDER00 (Aug 30, 2004)

I was looking at the 2005 Konas and I can get a new 2005 Kona Shred (lowest dj bike) or a new 2004 Kona Scrap (second dj model) for about the same price. The new bikes dont come out for few weeks but I was wondering which one would be better.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

FR_RIDER00 said:


> I was looking at the 2005 Konas and I can get a new 2005 Kona Shred (lowest dj bike) or a new 2004 Kona Scrap (second dj model) for about the same price. The new bikes dont come out for few weeks but I was wondering which one would be better.


for wut? DJ?

the kona scrap would of course be better cuz it costs more (mainly better components)

u should wait until the new p series comes out to make ur decision, the p's r gonna rok


----------



## Shave It (Jul 15, 2004)

are you stupid chikity china? lets see... kona 2004 scrap - only thing better than the new shred is probably the color - on shred - suspensions better (at least the right type...) and the frame is better and almost everything else is the same...


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

hey its only my opinion so stfu u mofo


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

and how do u no the dirt jams r better than the mz race? u ridden 1? [email protected]


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

and the dirt jam comp is like worse than a DJ 3 so the only thing it could be used for is DJing, if hes gonna go trailing or FRing, than id take the Scrap


----------



## ---Matt--- (Jan 13, 2004)

OK boys.... calm down here.

Firstly, the MZ race is a Taiwanese made XC fork that Kona put on the bike to keep the price down. It's not a DJ specific fork like the Dirt Jam. This doesn't mean it can't be used for DJ but I wouldn't really expect to get a warranty on it if it breaks, which it will!

The Shred has cheaper parts (particularly the rear derailleur) and will need replacing almost immediately. It all comes down to whether you are willing to replace parts straight away and whether it would be cheaper to replace the majority of the parts or just the fork and keep the parts. I personally would replace the components as they break and keep the frame and fork.

But that's just me,

*---Matt---*


----------



## ---Matt--- (Jan 13, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> and the dirt jam comp is like worse than a DJ 3 so the only thing it could be used for is DJing...


YEEEEAH.... RIIIIIIGHT! So I've got a Monster T... does that mean I am not allowed to ride it down the street?!?!?!? It's only a DH fork... therefore it can only be used for DH. I can't DJ or XC or anything else with it!

Seriously! Think before you type!

*---Matt---*


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

u burnt him. hehehe

id say....save money and get a haro 8.3!!!!!!!!!

hehehe


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

I agree, go with the Haro 8.3. A great second scooter. I am tall, so swapped an 04 8.3 frame for a large frame from a 2003 8.3. No diff, just diff shaped frame stays. All the components are 2004.

Good blast too ride, not quite as good as my Ells DARE though. Wouldnt want to be either. cost my arm and leg.


----------

